# The Complete Bikepacking Toolkit



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey, all

I just finished writing up a post about my bikepacking toolkit. Thought it might be useful to people here, AND, I am sure I've missed some potentially useful stuff.

Let me know what you think.
*
Post: The Bikepacker's Toolkit*


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Things I'd add/remove
Add money: a $1 boot is nice, but sometimes you loose your wallet. A couple $20's will buy most minor bike parts you could need, pay for a cab ride, or get you a couple triple cheese burgers and a 6-pack.

Less liquids: Top off the stans before you leave home, or buy some at a bikeshop and add it immediately. Loctite is give or take. doesn't weight much so nothing against carrying it, but will your bike stay still long enough for loktite to bond properly? chain lube and tooth brush are definitely in though. don't leave home without them.

Add a tube: always bring a spare tube. If you use it, stop by somewhere to buy a second one.

Add tube kit sealant: Make sure your patch kit sealant is new/sealed or carry a second one. How often have you tried to patch a tube and realized you've been carrying around a dried up tube of glue.

Less wrenches: The multi-tool has most of the standard wrenches. The crank bros tool is awesome, and I recommend it too. It has a chain breaker, spoke wrench, tire lever, torx key, etc... Only extra wrench you would need is a single (or maybe 2) spanner wrenches. Only really need one spanner plus a crescent wrench to regrease just about any wheel. 

Less cassette tools. Unless you are carrying a spare cassette, no need for a cassette tool. Bend a cog, adjust the limit screws. Mess it up really bad, single speed time. If you have to bring a cassette tool, make sure you have a cresent wrench and chain whip to use it. Starting to get into a lot of tools for an unlikely scenario.

Add cables. I'm normally not a huge fan of extra stuff, but one extra brake and derailure cable can come in handy. Nor normally for yourself, but for that friend who didn't do maintenance.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Things I'd add/remove
> Add money: a $1 boot is nice, but sometimes you loose your wallet. A couple $20's will buy most minor bike parts you could need, pay for a cab ride, or get you a couple triple cheese burgers and a 6-pack.
> 
> Less liquids: Top off the stans before you leave home, or buy some at a bikeshop and add it immediately. Loctite is give or take. doesn't weight much so nothing against carrying it, but will your bike stay still long enough for loktite to bond properly? chain lube and tooth brush are definitely in though. don't leave home without them.
> ...


Watts, thanks. The bottle of Stan's is for the specific scenario of a real bad puncture or burp where i lose a bunch of sealant. This bottle lets me "refill." But maybe I'm overthinking it.

My patch kits get replaced before each big trip. nice $3.00 insurance. I'll usually keep a few patches from the old kit.

I have one spare tube at all times. Definitely a good thing. You can see it in the post wrapped in plastic in one of the pictures.

Not sold on the cassette lockring, but it's the only piece I can't McGuyver if I ever need to get a cassette off. Everything else you can finangle. I have been doing a lot of singlepseed bikepacking lately, so I tell myself it's to swap on the spare cog.

Definitely with you on the added cables. Just forgot to photo them. Good call!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I couldn't get the link to your write up to work.

What about adding this?

http://www.treefortbikes.com/produc...y-Spoke.html?gclid=CJ2o99q0jssCFQUFaQodiZIC0g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

some stuff i tend to carry around in addition to the basics:

fiber fix spoke
1 der cable (if running gears)
1 brake cable if running mechanical disks or rim brakes
1 pair brake pads
tube(s) depending on where you are heading
multitool with all bits for your bike
2oz stans bottle when running tubeless
floss and needle for sidewall repair 
rubber / latex gloves (i usually put my spare tube in them)
master chain link
chain tool (might be part of multi tool)
spoke wrench (might be part of multi tool)
ditch the $ for a boot. bring a park sticky boot or get a fed ex envelope and either cut it down or fold it up or put your stuff in it. use it as a boot.

after having a brake pad separate i tend to carry a leatherman type tool with pliers... someday i'll integrate this with a bike tool version... but the pliers have come in handy for pulling the brake pads apart, fixing a friends bike when he had a strap get sucked into his cassette, etc. etc. knife portion doubles for cutting up food, etc.

i have revelate jerry cans on my pugs and Krampus, so i keep similar kit on both bikes. i store the cables looped up tucked between the stiffener and the fabric.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never considered carrying cone wrenches, I don't think. And there's a spoke wrench on every multi tool I've owned. It's not as handy as a purpose-made spoke wrench, but replacing a spoke is enough of a rarity that I am willing to put up with the multi-tool when necessary. Although I see a spoke wrench, I don't see actual spokes. I definitely wouldn't carry a spoke wrench if the only thing I thought I might use it for is the fiber spoke.

I try and carry a couple of extra hex bolts, too, but I found that I often have enough places where nothing is hooked on that I can just make sure every available boss has a bolt in it, and there will always be a place to pull a spare from.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Basic kit in image...

Derailleur hanger has been needed before
Tie wraps
one tire lever
co2
multi tool w/ chain breaker and a few spare chain links (need these before too) 
small LED light
small pliers
Electrical or duct tape
patch kit
spoke wrench


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

No duct tape, bailing wire, superglue, sidewall cuttings, tire plugs, pliers, der hanger, shift cable, brake pads, presta/schrader adapter, butane lighter, CO2? That would be _The Incomplete Bikepacking Toolkit_. 

Less "ultralight," more capability?


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

So I recently bought a spare derailleur hanger for my kit. But now I'm doubting its usefulness on my carbon fiber Salsa Beargrease. 

The hanger itself is extremely tough aluminum. It is compact and burly -- so much so that I think it is extremely unlikely it will ever break. If I ever bang up my bike badly enough that something breaks in that area, it's far more likely that the part of the carbon frame to which the hanger is attached will break, rather than the hanger itself. And of course, if the frame breaks, a new derailleur hanger is not going to do me any good. 

So now I'm thinking maybe I wasted my money on the spare hanger, and I should just leave it home to save weight. Am I wrong? 

Related: anybody want to buy a spare derailleur hanger for a 2016 Salsa Beargrease?


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

SLC Tortfeasor said:


> So I recently bought a spare derailleur hanger for my kit. But now I'm doubting its usefulness on my carbon fiber Salsa Beargrease.
> 
> The hanger itself is extremely tough aluminum. It is compact and burly -- so much so that I think it is extremely unlikely it will ever break. If I ever bang up my bike badly enough that something breaks in that area, it's far more likely that the part of the carbon frame to which the hanger is attached will break, rather than the hanger itself. And of course, if the frame breaks, a new derailleur hanger is not going to do me any good.
> 
> ...


Or the derailleur itself will prove to be the weak link. Had that problem last summer.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

SLC Tortfeasor said:


> So I recently bought a spare derailleur hanger for my kit. But now I'm doubting its usefulness on my carbon fiber Salsa Beargrease.
> 
> The hanger itself is extremely tough aluminum. It is compact and burly -- so much so that I think it is extremely unlikely it will ever break. If I ever bang up my bike badly enough that something breaks in that area, it's far more likely that the part of the carbon frame to which the hanger is attached will break, rather than the hanger itself. And of course, if the frame breaks, a new derailleur hanger is not going to do me any good.
> 
> ...


You might change your mind about CF vs alloy if you dredge up Santa Cruz' vid of frame destruction.

Hangers do break, regardless of the frame material.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

SLC Tortfeasor said:


> So I recently bought a spare derailleur hanger for my kit. But now I'm doubting its usefulness on my carbon fiber Salsa Beargrease.
> 
> The hanger itself is extremely tough aluminum. It is compact and burly -- so much so that I think it is extremely unlikely it will ever break. If I ever bang up my bike badly enough that something breaks in that area, it's far more likely that the part of the carbon frame to which the hanger is attached will break, rather than the hanger itself. And of course, if the frame breaks, a new derailleur hanger is not going to do me any good.
> 
> ...


If your derailleur gets hit by a rock, it may bend and snap the derailleur hanger without emitting hardly any force on the frame. Seems the most likely way for a derailleur hanger to break.

Carry one of those Problem Solvers emergency derailleur hangers. That way, not only are you yourself covered, so are all your riding buddies.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I carried a hanger for more than three years and had been thinking for the last two years that I wasn't ever going to use it. Then....

one day about 9 miles into the back country I ride over a small stick about the size of your little finger. It flips up and directly into the spokes just behind the rear derailleur and in a flash, the rear derailleur is wrapped up in the rear wheel and I come to skidding stop. Fortunately, I dug the replacement hanger out and in about 15 minutes I was back on the trail. The day and a long walk back was saved. Now, I don't go out without a spare.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

She&I said:


> No duct tape, bailing wire, superglue, sidewall cuttings, tire plugs, pliers, der hanger, shift cable, brake pads, presta/schrader adapter, butane lighter, CO2? That would be _The Incomplete Bikepacking Toolkit_.
> 
> Less "ultralight," more capability?


I have duct tape (in post), I have superglue in my gear repair kit (noted in post), I have a tire plug in one of my patch kits, I don't really need pliers, I note in the post that I have spare cables and brake pads, I do have a presta/schrader adapter on one of my valves, I have a lighter at all times, and CO2 is for roadies.

And so yes, I agree, that my post is incomplete ;D thanks for the feedback! Maybe I'll do an "extras" post tomorrow.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I carried a hanger for more than three years and had been thinking for the last two years that I wasn't ever going to use it. Then....
> 
> one day about 9 miles into the back country I ride over a small stick about the size of your little finger. It flips up and directly into the spokes just behind the rear derailleur and in a flash, the rear derailleur is wrapped up in the rear wheel and I come to skidding stop. Fortunately, I dug the replacement hanger out and in about 15 minutes I was back on the trail. The day and a long walk back was saved. Now, I don't go out without a spare.


I got convinced NOT to run it... maybe this is changing my tune...

At any rate, I am currently running singlespeed, but maybe I'll throw it in there to save my girlfriend's bike.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't need an "emergency" spoke kit to carry a spoke. Just carry a few spokes/nipples in foam rings inside the seatpost.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Great idea! Using the seatpost.

I broke two spokes when my derailleur and the hanger failed in the story above, but I would not have considered a field repair for just two spokes, but it could have been worse.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone ever had an occasion to use one of the Park adhesive tire boots? Assuming they work well, it seems like a much quicker repair than sewing something.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> Anyone ever had an occasion to use one of the Park adhesive tire boots? Assuming they work well, it seems like a much quicker repair than sewing something.


Smith, I keep one in the kit for reasons unknown. I guess the sheer size of it makes me think it might have a unique use (a gigantic/difficult tear). But I'm really skeptical about self-adhesive anything besides duct and gorilla tape.

I don't think you couldn't hope to run tubeless with a boot on really bad damage. That's where, maybe, the sewing might come in. I tried my best to seal up a 1" sidewall cut which ended right at the tread - couldn't ever get a trail-worthy tubeless seal on it, including patching inside and out and sewing. Maybe just a hopeless case. But I have repaired innumerable cuts and stans-killing holes with superglue and patches or sidewall cuttings (both inside the tire or out) with tubeless success.

I guess I'm asking the same question you are. Cheers...


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Seam Grip*

Gear Aid Seam Grip Seam Sealer - REI.com

by many accounts, this is amazing stuff. Get you out of the #%$^ and back in the world kind of stuff.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Seriously? I've used this stuff for seam sealing outdoor ripstop fabrics like tents and such, but tires?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

seedub said:


> Gear Aid Seam Grip Seam Sealer - REI.com
> 
> by many accounts, this is amazing stuff. Get you out of the #%$^ and back in the world kind of stuff.


Yeah, I've been using it for years for outdoor gear repairs, but I never thought about using it on a tire. It takes a while to fully cure, unless you also have the accelerant. But I suppose it could work. It just would take a while.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto on SeamGrip being the naz for soft goods/waterproofing/repair. It might work on the inside of a tire, but didn't on an outside patch, even after ample drying time. Same issue as with classic tube cement – takes too long to dry and not really meant for abrasion. Still a fantastic product for what it does, if expensive.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Smithhammer said:


> Anyone ever had an occasion to use one of the Park adhesive tire boots? Assuming they work well, it seems like a much quicker repair than sewing something.


I think of the adhesive part of the boot being useful to hold it into place until the tube gets inflated. I don't really it would work well in a tubeless environment. But if I had a tear bad enough to put a boot in, I would just as soon use an adhesive tire boot and a tube than try to get something to work tubeless.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

I patched a sidewall leak in a tubeless setup with seam grip and it's been holding up fine. Put it on both inside and outside. It was just to hold air, not for structure - the rubber of the tire had rubbed off due to abrasion but the fibers in the tire were still in fine shape.

I wouldn't recommend carrying it, though. I mean, you could add a small (0.5oz) tube of cotol-240 to speed the curing time (down to under 2 hours depending on humidity, the higher humidity the _faster_ it cures) but then you have to deal with mixing a two-part glue in the field.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I carry curved needles and kevlar fishing line for sewing side tears. I also have a couple of ovals from old MTB tires for inner patches. And a couple small tubes of super glue.

It's really hard to decide what is necessary and what isn't when weight is involved. I do carry extra spokes. Not much weight.


----------

